# Cloudy water with CO2 (DIY).



## Granz (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey,

I don't know if this will help but I too am using a DIY CO2 (Yeast/Sugar). I read about some problems that could happen with minimal damage such as yeast getting into the water. Some suggestions that were presented in the thread was putting a 'check valve' on just so you know for sure that there is no over flow. I have one on my DIY CO2 and have yet to have any problems. Other than some minimal drops of yeast or anything in the take I really would not know what is causing the discoloring of your tank water.

I would just be safe and get a 'check valve' for you LFS. They usually run like a buck or so and you never know this might solve your problems if you currently don't have one. Another suggestion was to put the DIY CO2 bottle higher than the surface level of your fish tank. Keeps it from trying to syphon into the tank as well. I don't do this since I have a 'check valve' but if you wanted extra protection this would help.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Add a gas separator/bubble counter to your set up. Something like this or you can build one out a small soda bottle.


----------



## tacoman1423 (Aug 11, 2009)

whats your method of diffusion?


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

Granz,

I do have a check valve on the system between the bottle and the tank. THis has happened a few times when I knew for sure I did not have any back flow problems and also took care that no yeast solution got anywhere close to the tank. 

Amp,

where would I get something like this?

Tacoman,

You may be on to something... When I think about it now, I'm pretty sure all the times this has happened was when I used a regular air stone to disperse the CO2. I've used the ceramic ones and the regular blue/green ones. Is there something in those things that reacts with the CO2?


----------



## tacoman1423 (Aug 11, 2009)

check this link, somewhat similar to your situation

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/58504-reoccurring-bacterial-bloom.html


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

+1 to Amp.

a gas separator/bubble counter is just a container of liquid that makes sure there is no residue when the co2 is injected into the tank. a sign of this would be cloudy water or strings of what seems like mucus on plants. just get a mini water bottle..or any water bottle..and make one line go into the water.. then have one air line out of the water bringing the co2 to your main tank. 

or you can buy one at

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...y=&query=bubble+counter&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


or 

http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith....thod=and&ts=results&rt=template_switch_search


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

I think that must be it - I have seen the stringy/mucousy thing around the air stone before. Will try to build a separator out of a bottle and see how that works.

Thanks everyone!

margaret


----------

